# [SOLVED] hp dv6 hdmi port not responding



## sally_hazem (Jun 22, 2011)

i have an hp dv6-3110 notebook, when i tried to connect it to a HDTV using hdmi port it shows a message could not connect to projector
what should i do??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: hp dv6 hdmi port not responding*

are you switching over to it on the keyboard with one of the F keys


----------



## sally_hazem (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: hp dv6 hdmi port not responding*

yes i ve


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: hp dv6 hdmi port not responding*

try another hdmi cable i cannot find any other reason why it cannot connect

how far apart are the units


----------



## sally_hazem (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: hp dv6 hdmi port not responding*

i ve tried another one and the same answer


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: hp dv6 hdmi port not responding*

look in the video software and see if you can set it up from there


----------



## sally_hazem (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: hp dv6 hdmi port not responding*

sorry i didnt anderstand what to do


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: hp dv6 hdmi port not responding*

if the chip is nvidia look for nview in the control panel

if it is ati look for the catalyst control centre


----------



## sally_hazem (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: hp dv6 hdmi port not responding*

its ati and i dont have anything called catalyst on my notebook


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

sally_hazem said:


> i have an hp dv6-3110 notebook, when i tried to connect it to a HDTV using hdmi port it shows a message could not connect to projector
> what should i do??


What os are you running xp??


----------



## sally_hazem (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: hp dv6 hdmi port not responding*

win 7 x64


----------



## sally_hazem (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: hp dv6 hdmi port not responding*



dai said:


> if the chip is nvidia look for nview in the control panel
> 
> if it is ati look for the catalyst control centre


its ati intel(r) hd graphics
and i ve installed catalyst display center

what to do next


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

sally_hazem said:


> win 7 x64


In the display settings there's a tab for connect a projector try that link on the left side.


----------



## sally_hazem (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: hp dv6 hdmi port not responding*



dai said:


> if the chip is nvidia look for nview in the control panel
> 
> if it is ati look for the catalyst control centre


thank you the problem is solved :4-clap: 

:wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

